# Boer Registration Questions



## Critter015 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a few questions about registering our boer doelings that were born this year. When we first purchased our goats we didn't pay much attention to registration and that is giving me a bit of a headache now because I don't know anything about it. We have 7 doelings, all from an ABGA buck. 2 are out of an ABGA doe, 4 out of unregistered does, and one out of a USBGA doe. I am trying to figure out if they can all be registered with one of the associations or if it makes more sense to register some with one and some with the other. I am not yet a member of either association, but it is my understanding that the ABGA is more strict and does not accept USBGA transfers, but that I could do a duplicate registration of my buck with the USBGA if I want to. Is it true that I could register my 50% doelings with the ABGA? I'm just trying to figure out what would make the most sense. I plan to sell all of these doelings and keep my buck, the ABGA doe and a couple of the commercial does to have more kids next year. I am planning to sell my USBGA does because I need to reduce my herd and their kids weren't as nice as the others.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your ABGA does, if Fullbloods, will also be Fullblood offspring if the buck was as well.
All USBGA & unregistered does will be 50% in ABGA because they do not recognize them. 
What you have going for you is your ABGA buck as far as registration is concerned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.

Does the ABGA boer buck have DNA on file? If not, that will have to be done before the kids can be registered.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's up to you on what you want to do with the USBGA goat. But many people are annoyed with them right now because they seem to be so far behind. One lady has been waiting on papers for over 4 months now. 
I get some buyers who don't care either way on the papers and some that just want ABGA, if yet to meet anyone that wanted only Usbga but that could be because Usbga will take both papers. Now a heads up! I'm assuming you have apps on these goats. If the one is a app that says Usbga on the top, ABGA will NOT even look at it, they will send it right back to you. So if you want to have that animal ABGA and the app is with Usbga you will need to have the breeder send you a new one with ABGA on it. Another option is to still ask for the ABGA papers on that one and send it to both places. It will be dual registered. 
But what I would for sure do is send the ABGA papers into ABGA on the other ones, that way if your buyer later on is Pro ABGA and not Usbga then you won't loose a sale over it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are so few usbga shows here that it's not worth the $.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nancy d said:


> There are so few usbga shows here that it's not worth the $.


Yeah from the start I always got the feeling most people that went with Usbga were more into papers not shows, which was fine for me since I personally didn't show but I lost quite a few sales over the years because they were Usbga. I even have one doe that is 100% Usbga but I went ahead and registered her 50% ABGA, I went from not being able to sell her kids but for a few hundred bucks to everyone wanting her kids. Sadly though as far as I know no one I ever sold to shows but I think they just didn't want that option taken away from them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

To make things even more complicated you can register your does 50% on appearance with USBGA if the are otherwise commercial and not registered with ABGA and have dual registration on both sides for everything. I've thought about doing that and might do it in the future but right now I only have one USBGA doe so it wouldn't be worth it but if I get more I'm definitely going to.


----------



## Critter015 (Feb 19, 2017)

Okay, just registering with ABGA is what I was leaning towards. I don't think my buck has DNA on file so I guess I'll get on that. I was thinking that if the buyer of the USBGA doeling wanted 100% papers on her they could still register her with USBGA.. I did consider doing USBGA and registering my does on appearance so that the kids would be 75% but I really know nothing about my commercial does, no birthdate or where they originally came from or anything. Honestly I'm starting to wonder if it is even going to be worth all of the trouble and expense to join abga, do the dna testing, buy tattoo equipment, pay for the registrations, etc. etc. My husband just wants to sell all of the goats now, and would happily sell these doelings to a neighbor that wants them for meat, but I think they are worth a lot more than that and I really want another set of kids out of my best does to see what they produce next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ABGA has been the strongest association. I think it is worth it to go through ABGA. 
A lot of breeders have. We may not be happy with their fee's though.


----------

